
Tablets Cannibalizing PC and Laptop Usage - mjfern
http://internet2go.net/news/ad-networks/tablets-cannibalizing-pc-and-laptop-usage
======
aurora72
for me the tablets, particularly the iPad is no match for a Laptop. You know,
the iOS is restrictive in many ways even after you jailbroke it. Maybe, we
need a good OS product for the tablets, only then may I count tablets as a
nice alternative to Laptops.

